# [gelöst] eselect: Qt graphicssystem

## bas89

Seit neuerem ist es möglich, direkt mit 

```
eselect qtgraphicssystem list
```

Das Zeichensystem von Qt auszuwählen. Doch ich konnte mit Google keine zufriedenstellende Antwort finden, welches System denn nun das „beste“ ist, vor allem Bezüglich

- Stabilität

- Performance

- Schrift-/Zeichenbild.

Habt ihr da eine Idee?Last edited by bas89 on Thu Feb 16, 2012 8:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## franzf

Raster war lange Zeit als toller Performance-Boost angepriesen. Leider hatte es hier auf einer nvidia 6600GT und jetzt auf einer intel HD3000 Probleme beim Rendering gegeben. Native ist immer noch das mit den wenigsten Problemen. Du kannst raster probieren, wunder dich aber nicht, wenn z.B. kwin keine ToolTips o.Ä. rendert, sondern nur nen grauen "Blob"  :Wink: 

Du kannst problemlos einzelne ANwendungen testen:

```
QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM=raster kontact
```

um kontact mit raster zu testen.

opengl ist experimentell, ebenso openvg, also besser nicht als Default setzen  :Wink:  Dass das einfach so per eselect angeboten wurde (und opengl ja hardwarebeschlungt heißt und schneller und besser ist  :Wink: ) haben das viele probiert und gleich nette Probleme bekommen. Den logs auf packages.gentoo.org zu entnehemen, haben die devs das erkannt und entsprechende Markierungen eingebaut.

----------

## bas89

Hm, dann werde ich wohl bei Raster bleiben, denn ich habe noch keinen Grafikfehler bemerkt. Nutze Raster seit Sommer oder so, kann mich gar nicht erinnern seit wann genau. Von Opengl lasse ich also die Finger.

nebenbei: Mit ATi-Grafik (RV770) in Verbindung mit freiem und auch proprietären Treiber klappt Raster gut hier.

----------

## Massimo B.

Wie sieht es denn heutzutage mit [2]   opengl (experimental) aus? Ist das stabil und schneller?

----------

## Massimo B.

Und heute?

----------

## musv

Sieht immer noch schwarz aus.

----------

## schmidicom

Hat diese Variable auf das aktuelle Qt5 überhaupt noch einen Wirkung?

----------

